# Negative aspect of lifting a truck?



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've never had a truck that's been lifted and have no experience with it. I was just wondering if there are any negative side affects of installing a lift kit on a truck? ie: tires, transmission, differential, etc... Thanks.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I only put a spacer on my truck. I wanted an 8inch Rize system but with that I would've had to modify/add:

leaf springs- 200
new gears- 1000
driveshaft extention- 300
brake line extention- 100
new shocks (coilovers) -1500
bigger badder rims and tires- 3000
total of 6100 and that doesn't include the lift itself and the labor to install. 

Probably would spent a 9k or more to have everything right to look cool and get 8 mpg (non-diesel). lol!

Did a lot of research on a truck forum and glad I realized what I was getting into before doing it. 

Some lift companies provide everything for a lot less especially for a 6 inch lift. It all depends on what truck, how high you want to lift and what brand you choose. Good luck.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I drove a lifted Z71 with a rancho kit for about 8 years. About every three years it needed upper and lower ball joints, idler and pitman arms. It was worth every penny. I had some fun in that truck.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

they're lots of fun/$$$, there aint nothing like a big truck in traffic, people move outta your way just about everytime. Other than loss of power "not much", mpg, cost of tires, and depending on how high you go "the fall out". im going up 8" when the $$$ is right. good luck.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf6151 said:


> I've never had a truck that's been lifted and have no experience with it. I was just wondering if there are any negative side affects of installing a lift kit on a truck? ie: tires, transmission, differential, etc... Thanks.


Parking Garages/drive through car washes are Major Side Effect's! :cheers:


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

Fuel economy, price of tires, extra wear on suspension part, tranny, brakes, harder to get in and out of, harder to use the bed, usually don't drive as "nice" as factory.

BUT, heres a picture of my daily driver, and I love every minute of it.










6" Rize Lift, 2" spacer, 22" Rockstars, 37" Kumhos, Fab Four bumpers, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I originally went up 8" and 36" tires, but with gas going higher I dropped it 2" and went with 33" tires. Daily driver.

Either you need make good money and be willing to spend it on her constantly, or know how to turn a wrench well enough to get'r done yourself. These trucks were designed to be stock, when you alter them you open yourself up to a whole goody basket of pain sometimes. :headknock lol. If you don't mind wrenching your own stuff, its not all that bad. Might want to find a friend who does alignments though. 

I have personally enjoyed my truck while just passing the 200,000 mile mark, I don't see getting rid of her anytime soon. I built mine out of function, I use it for its clearance and 4x4 more than just to look cool. As mentioned above, most bolt on suspension replaced every 3 years. You go through a lot more gas and brakes too, especially in "stop and go" Houston. But hey, the view can be VERY nice in traffic!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Everything has been said above except maybe wheel bearing hub assemblys, they go out on lifted Fords and they go out lifted Chevys. Buying tires sucks pretty bad, but I dont really care about that or the gas milage, I love my Daily driver and will have my paid for truck for A-Long time.


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

I would agree with the hub bearings on Ford, although I have 110K on my 06 and not the slightest problem with hubs.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I just put a 3/1 leveling kit on my 07 Tundra so I could put 35's on it and I love it but I did lose a few MPG's. It added a total of 4" which doesn't seem like much but it looks way better.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

SouthCoastMudder said:


> I would agree with the hub bearings on Ford, although I have 110K on my 06 and not the slightest problem with hubs.


Knock on wood I have not had any problems out of mine yet either, but only about 35k miles with the lift and tires on the truck. I got 107,000 miles total. I got a buddy with a 2000 model and he has changed both sides out now 3 times each. He has had his 38s alot longer than I have but seems that he has more problems than I do. He buys the cheapest ones he can find form O'Rileys.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

what kind of truck ? like others said it will wear out the front end after a while. On my 05 ford 250 PSD it wore the steering box out after a while , on 2010 f-250 just pust 2.5 leveling kit on the front and back and i got 325 nittos on it, my truck sits just about an inch lower than a truck with a 4 inch lift kit.... cheaper just to level the front and back up..... just my 02


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It will all depend on the type of truck. IFS or SFA will make a difference and the height will have an impact as well.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

C BISHOP said:


> what kind of truck ? like others said it will wear out the front end after a while. On my 05 ford 250 PSD it wore the steering box out after a while , on 2010 f-250 just pust 2.5 leveling kit on the front and back and i got 325 nittos on it, my truck sits just about an inch lower than a truck with a 4 inch lift kit.... cheaper just to level the front and back up..... just my 02


Well said.. I have a leveling kit on a '08 Cummins and stuck 35" BFG's under them...my sisters b/f has an '08 chevy with a 8" susp. lift and my truck and his truck are the same height..


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

People forgot to mention top heavy and prone to roll over.


----------

